# SC-SL '07 or '08 model



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Can you tell the frame build year buy the CSC sticker? I am looking at this frame set with the CSC sticker claimed to be an '08? IS this correct?


----------



## 3 Pin (Mar 22, 2006)

My 08 has the CSC decal, not sure about the 07 but you will love the frame.

Robb


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

'07 and '08 both had the CSC sticker.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Is there a "07" or "08" in the serial number?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

ended up buying a giant tcr adv sl. want both though. maybe a cervelo tt. thx all


----------

